# The worst online passwords:



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Did you make the list?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL. Not the top 25, anyway. But I admit I'm not that careful.

But I use "password" as the admin and account password on all Windows versions I install for customers. I tell them and that they should change it. I don't really know if they do.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

ekim68 said:


> Did you make the list?


Nope. I use ekim.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hee. I DID make the list, actually. My mlb.com account password was baseball. I don't have a current subscription though, so you're out of luck if you think you're going to figure out my username and hack into it and listen to Mets games for free.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wino said:


> Nope. I use ekim.


Well that's down right ironic, mine is Wino....


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Mine is no where onthe list, even though I use the same 6 characterbase for every password, modifying the end with Symbols or digits unique to each instance. Usually ending up with an 8 to 10 character password.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Mine follows rules and is different for every site, but it is horrifying how many sites will not accept my strong password and insist on simple ones.


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sites like what?

I've never found anything like that.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Techtarget, Lenovo, Routertech. all were(not tried recently)


----------

